# Using NIE agencies



## philadams11 (Feb 1, 2016)

I am considering using an agency (NIE number global) to obtain an NIE number before I move to spain, I want to do this so later on I can visit spain to open a bank account BEFORE I retire later this year

has anyone had any problems using these agencies, 

you pay using paypal which seems safe enough


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

philadams11 said:


> I am considering using an agency (NIE number global) to obtain an NIE number before I move to spain, I want to do this so later on I can visit spain to open a bank account BEFORE I retire later this year
> 
> has anyone had any problems using these agencies,
> 
> you pay using paypal which seems safe enough


 Is this for a permanent NIE/residencia or just the three month one??? As far as I know you need to be present to obtain both anyway. I'm not sure what these agencies are about and I've never heard of them???


Jo xxx


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

philadams11 said:


> I am considering using an agency (NIE number global) to obtain an NIE number before I move to spain, I want to do this so later on I can visit spain to open a bank account BEFORE I retire later this year
> 
> has anyone had any problems using these agencies,
> 
> you pay using paypal which seems safe enough


Why bother? You can go to your consulate and get an NIE before you come to Spain if you want. If it was me, I'd wait 'till I was here.

You can open a bank account without one so what's the rush?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've just googled one and they want power of attorney and all sorts - not cheap or easy I wouldnt have thought?? and if this is for your first temporary one, then you'll need to renew it and obtain residencia once you're living in Spain. I'd wait and get one when you next visit - its not difficult.

Jo xxx


----------



## philadams11 (Feb 1, 2016)

the rush is to have my pension and lump sums to be paid straight into a Spanish bank so that I can access the money without paying for withdrawals


----------



## philadams11 (Feb 1, 2016)

jojo said:


> Is this for a permanent NIE/residencia or just the three month one??? As far as I know you need to be present to obtain both anyway. I'm not sure what these agencies are about and I've never heard of them???
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


a permanent one


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

philadams11 said:


> the rush is to have my pension and lump sums to be paid straight into a Spanish bank so that I can access the money without paying for withdrawals


Do you need an NIE number to open a bank account?? even if you do, it would be cheaper and easier to go over, stay in a hotel and get one on your own.

When we moved to Spain, we opened a foreigners bank account there - they wouldnt let us open a residents one, not because we didnt have an NIE number, but because at the time we didnt have an address. Once we had an address and the residencia, we converted the bank account to a resident account. So find out what you need and how much the agency is going to charge you first

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

philadams11 said:


> a permanent one


 Which is the residencia/NIE combined. Will you need a Spanish address???

Jo xxx


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

philadams11 said:


> the rush is to have my pension and lump sums to be paid straight into a Spanish bank so that I can access the money without paying for withdrawals


Have you checked out the optimum timing of your move, bearing in mind that pension lump sums are subject to Spanish income tax if you receive them in the year you become tax resident in Spain?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

philadams11 said:


> a permanent one


If you mean registering as resident / signing the EU residents list - no-one can do that for you, not even with a POA - & you have to actually be living here for that as well


As the others have said, it's simple enough to get a NIE yourself from the consulate if you wish - or just wait until you come over & spend 11€ instead of perhaps 100s


A lot of banks will allow you to open a non-resident account with just your passport anyway. as snikpoh said


A NIE cert for non-residents is only valid for 3 months anyway, so time it badly & you'll have to get another one!


----------



## philadams11 (Feb 1, 2016)

Lynn R said:


> Have you checked out the optimum timing of your move, bearing in mind that pension lump sums are subject to Spanish income tax if you receive them in the year you become tax resident in Spain?


I hadn't thought of the tax implications

thanks


----------



## philadams11 (Feb 1, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> If you mean registering as resident / signing the EU residents list - no-one can do that for you, not even with a POA - & you have to actually be living here for that as well
> 
> 
> As the others have said, it's simple enough to get a NIE yourself from the consulate if you wish - or just wait until you come over & spend 11€ instead of perhaps 100s
> ...



thanks for the info


----------



## philadams11 (Feb 1, 2016)

jojo said:


> Which is the residencia/NIE combined. Will you need a Spanish address???
> 
> Jo xxx


ok so I 'll buy the house first and then sort out the NIE then, I was just trying to avoid nat west bank charges when abroad, I guess you pay either way thanks


----------



## philadams11 (Feb 1, 2016)

philadams11 said:


> I hadn't thought of the tax implications
> 
> thanks


i'll be using the lump sum to buy property, i'm aware I have to pay purchase tax, i'm allowing 15% on top of the property price, does this sound about right


----------



## philadams11 (Feb 1, 2016)

Lynn R said:


> Have you checked out the optimum timing of your move, bearing in mind that pension lump sums are subject to Spanish income tax if you receive them in the year you become tax resident in Spain?




i'll be using the lump sum to buy property, i'm budgeting for 15% on top of the actual property price, does this sound about right


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

philadams11 said:


> ok so I 'll buy the house first and then sort out the NIE then, I was just trying to avoid nat west bank charges when abroad, I guess you pay either way thanks


You'll need a NIE to buy the house. 

There are lots of other ways of transferring money over - have a search of the forum for discussions. Try putting 'money transfer' into the search function for Spain & you'll see quite a few threads


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

philadams11 said:


> i'll be using the lump sum to buy property, i'm budgeting for 15% on top of the actual property price, does this sound about right


Depends which autonomous region of Spain you intend to buy in, really. If it's Valencia then yes, 15 % sounds about right because purchase tax is a bit higher there than in some other regions. In Andalucia, for example, purchase tax is 8% for properties valued up to €400K, so total costs would probably amount to 12% or so.


----------



## philadams11 (Feb 1, 2016)

Lynn R said:


> Depends which autonomous region of Spain you intend to buy in, really. If it's Valencia then yes, 15 % sounds about right because purchase tax is a bit higher there than in some other regions. In Andalucia, for example, purchase tax is 8% for properties valued up to €400K, so total costs would probably amount to 12% or so.


the 15% covers ALL expenses tax, lawyer fees etc


----------



## philadams11 (Feb 1, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> You'll need a NIE to buy the house.
> 
> There are lots of other ways of transferring money over - have a search of the forum for discussions. Try putting 'money transfer' into the search function for Spain & you'll see quite a few threads


wil do, ta


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

philadams11 said:


> the 15% covers ALL expenses tax, lawyer fees etc


Yes, and so would 12% in Andalucia. 

As I said to another poster the other day, just check that the official value (valor tasación) of any property you are interested in is not much higher than the price you would be prepared to pay for it. Because property prices dropped so much during the recession, official revalutions for tax purposes often haven't kept pace. So, if for example you paid €100K for a property officially valued at €150K, then the Spanish tax office can (and have done, in many cases) send you a bill some time after completion for the difference between the amount of purchase tax you had actually paid and what is due on the official value of the property. An estate agent or your lawyer would be able to tell you the official figure, if they tell you they don't know, be wary.


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

We got our NIE at the Spanish Consulate in London

20 Draycott Pl, London SW3 2RZ, United Kingdom
+44 20 7589 8989


No appointment was necessary, just turn up, the office is in the basement. We downloaded the forms online and completed them before going (Applying for N.I.E and Certificate of non residence). Although it's the edinburgh site it has links to download the necessary forms inc the Model 790 form necessary to pay for the NIE. In the consulate the payment window was next door to the application office.
We were in and out within 20 mins and the NIE turned up by email within a week

The cost is £7 each

We opened a spanish bank account from the UK - NIE was needed.
We transfered money to it using a currency exchange company (FC exchange in our case but there are plenty of others) We bought a future contract to lock in the exchange rate - this cost us as the rate moved to other way but hey ho.


----------



## philadams11 (Feb 1, 2016)

peedee said:


> We got our NIE at the Spanish Consulate in London
> 
> 20 Draycott Pl, London SW3 2RZ, United Kingdom
> +44 20 7589 8989
> ...



I will go to nat west next week and see about their offshore banking I have a good history with nat west and I.ve got lots of ?s for the a-place-in-the-sun roadshow in may

thanks everyone for your responses got to go 2 work now nights


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

philadams11 said:


> I will go to nat west next week and see about their offshore banking I have a good history with nat west and I.ve got lots of ?s for the a-place-in-the-sun roadshow in may
> 
> thanks everyone for your responses got to go 2 work now nights


Be careful of the exchange rate a high street bank will give you


----------



## philadams11 (Feb 1, 2016)

peedee said:


> Be careful of the exchange rate a high street bank will give you


will do


----------



## philadams11 (Feb 1, 2016)

peedee said:


> Be careful of the exchange rate a high street bank will give you


i'm just thinking of using nat west to set up an account, it might seem stupid but why can't a uk pension (or pension lump sun) be paid directly into a Spanish bank account


----------



## philadams11 (Feb 1, 2016)

peedee said:


> We got our NIE at the Spanish Consulate in London
> 
> 20 Draycott Pl, London SW3 2RZ, United Kingdom
> +44 20 7589 8989
> ...


is it possible to have a uk pension (or pension lump sum) paid directly into a Spanish bank account or are there tax implications with this idea ?


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

philadams11 said:


> is it possible to have a uk pension (or pension lump sum) paid directly into a Spanish bank account or are there tax implications with this idea ?


AFAIK any tax implications relate not to where your pension is paid but to where you are tax resident.
UK state pensions can be paid directly into a Spanish Bank, don't know about any other pension you may have, you would have to talk to your pension provider.

Te 25% tax free lup sum from your pension only applies to a UK tax resident person, it does not apply if you're tax resident in Spain


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

philadams11 said:


> i'm just thinking of using nat west to set up an account, it might seem stupid but why can't a uk pension (or pension lump sun) be paid directly into a Spanish bank account


I'm not clear about what you're saying here. If you have an off shore account in euros with NatWest it's still not a Spanish bank account which you may need for DD's with electric, water, etc


----------



## philadams11 (Feb 1, 2016)

peedee said:


> I'm not clear about what you're saying here. If you have an off shore account in euros with NatWest it's still not a Spanish bank account which you may need for DD's with electric, water, etc


didn't know that thanks for the info


----------



## philadams11 (Feb 1, 2016)

peedee said:


> AFAIK any tax implications relate not to where your pension is paid but to where you are tax resident.
> UK state pensions can be paid directly into a Spanish Bank, don't know about any other pension you may have, you would have to talk to your pension provider.
> 
> Te 25% tax free lup sum from your pension only applies to a UK tax resident person, it does not apply if you're tax resident in Spain


it's a lot to get my head round that's for sure 

thanks


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

philadams11 said:


> didn't know that thanks for the info


You need a Spanish bank account to set up DD s for water, electricity, phone/internet.
I have offshore accounts in sterling and euros plus a Spanish account. I have all my income paid into the offshore sterling account and change into euros via Currency Fair when the exchange rate is favourable.
I don't keep much in my Spanish account, just enough to ensure all bills are paid . I top it up from my offshore euro account. When I opened myoffshore accounts ten years ago only €100, $100 or £100 was required as deposit. Now £25000 minimum is asked for and you have to keep a balance of £2500 in the account to avoid £20 monthly fee.
You can open a Spanish account without a NIE. 
Don't waste money on a gestor to,get your NIE and Residencia. It's a simple process, you can do it yourself.
I did thanks to help and guidance from this Forum.


----------



## philadams11 (Feb 1, 2016)

mrypg9 said:


> You need a Spanish bank account to set up DD s for water, electricity, phone/internet.
> I have offshore accounts in sterling and euros plus a Spanish account. I have all my income paid into the offshore sterling account and change into euros via Currency Fair when the exchange rate is favourable.
> I don't keep much in my Spanish account, just enough to ensure all bills are paid . I top it up from my offshore euro account. When I opened myoffshore accounts ten years ago only €100, $100 or £100 was required as deposit. Now £25000 minimum is asked for and you have to keep a balance of £2500 in the account to avoid £20 monthly fee.
> You can open a Spanish account without a NIE.
> ...


I think i'll do it myself, thanks to the advice on this board thanks guys,


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

philadams11 said:


> I think i'll do it myself, thanks to the advice on this board thanks guys,


I think you can still download the Solicitud -application form - from the Stickies. That's what I did.
If I remember rightly I needed p/copies of passport, birth certificate, three correct sized photos, everything in triplicate to be on the safe side. Took it all to the Foreign Police in Estepona, got NIE and residencia together, whole process cost 10 euros and took an hour.
A posh couple who'd brought a lawyer tried to push to the front of the queue and were told to shove off by the nice lady behind the desk.
Total waste of their money. I was pleased.


----------



## philadams11 (Feb 1, 2016)

peedee said:


> We got our NIE at the Spanish Consulate in London
> 
> 20 Draycott Pl, London SW3 2RZ, United Kingdom
> +44 20 7589 8989
> ...


was the NIE permanent or a 3month one?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

philadams11 said:


> was the NIE permanent or a 3month one?


All NIEs are permanent - the _number_, that is.

A NIE _certificate_ issued to a non-resident has a 3 month expiry, so it will have been a 3 month one


----------



## philadams11 (Feb 1, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> All NIEs are permanent - the _number_, that is.
> 
> A NIE _certificate_ issued to a non-resident has a 3 month expiry, so it will have been a 3 month one


got it thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> All NIEs are permanent - the _number_, that is.
> 
> A NIE _certificate_ issued to a non-resident has a 3 month expiry, so it will have been a 3 month one


and one issued to a resident also only lasts for 3 months!

If you are refused to be allowed to sign on the list of foreigners (lack of funds or whatever), you can still have a temporary NIE and can still be considered resident.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> and one issued to a resident also only lasts for 3 months!
> 
> If you are refused to be allowed to sign on the list of foreigners (lack of funds or whatever), you can still have a temporary NIE and can still be considered resident.


Well yes, but the white NIE certs were intended for non-residents, because of course if you're here 3 months you are expected to register & get a green cert/ca


----------



## philadams11 (Feb 1, 2016)

peedee said:


> We got our NIE at the Spanish Consulate in London
> 
> 20 Draycott Pl, London SW3 2RZ, United Kingdom
> +44 20 7589 8989
> ...





I went to the Spanish embassy today 7 april, and it was very easy exactly as you described

the cost was £6.90i'll receive the nie number in up to 3 weeks by email

thankyou so much

am going to spain, caruna, in june for a look around, and my plan is to open a bank account over there ready for my retirement/move in October

I am well aware i'll have to renew the NIE in October but if I can open a bank account in June that's one less thing to worry about and it's "a foot in the door" if you get my drift

I will also use a currency exchange company, apparently the £ will start to improve against the Euro in September

once again thankyou for the info and guidance


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

philadams11 said:


> I will also use a currency exchange company, apparently the £ will start to improve against the Euro in September
> 
> once again thankyou for the info and guidance


All depends what happens in the EU referendum!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

philadams11 said:


> I will also use a currency exchange company, apparently the £ will start to improve against the Euro in September


Who says? Why September? What happens then?


----------



## Irina Akelyeva (Apr 9, 2016)

Yes, I did the same, there was no problems with that


----------



## philadams11 (Feb 1, 2016)

mrypg9 said:


> Who says? Why September? What happens then?


the foreign exchange companies all expect the pound to improve against the euro in sept/oct presumably when the uncertainty over the brexit in/out is known

I read this in an article by "a place in the sun" tv programme


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

philadams11 said:


> the foreign exchange companies all expect the pound to improve against the euro in sept/oct presumably when the uncertainty over the brexit in/out is known
> 
> I read this in an article by "a place in the sun" tv programme


If the vote is to leave, rather more serious sources than a tv programme don't forecast any improvement in the value of sterling agains the euro, quite the opposite in fact.


HSBC’s Brexit Forecast Says Sterling Could Tumble 20% to a Three Decade Low - MoneyBeat - WSJ


----------



## philadams11 (Feb 1, 2016)

the articles were written bread:https://www.aplaceinthesun.com/news...220/Experts-Predict-the-Exchange-Rate-in-2016.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

philadams11 said:


> the articles were written bread:https://www.aplaceinthesun.com/news...220/Experts-Predict-the-Exchange-Rate-in-2016.


I don't know when some of those snippets were written, but this extract from one of them gives me cause to doubt they are very up to date:-

"Thirdly, the Brexit referendum, which would have vast repercussions; the potential for a referendum in 2016 needs close monitoring."

I think we're a long way past the potential for a referendum now!

If the vote is to remain then yes, the current uncertainty would be resolved and we could well see sterling rebound. But if not? Just look at what has already happened since the referendum was announced. Not only the fall in sterling, but also British manufacturing output falling, inward investment falling and the latest news last week was that the services sector (upon which the UK economy now depends heavily - too heavily) saw it's slowest growth since 2013.


----------



## philadams11 (Feb 1, 2016)

Lynn R said:


> I don't know when some of those snippets were written, but this extract from one of them gives me cause to doubt they are very up to date:-
> 
> "Thirdly, the Brexit referendum, which would have vast repercussions; the potential for a referendum in 2016 needs close monitoring."
> 
> ...


I take your points, i'm coming over to spain in june, and will open a bank account on this trip, I will then use the forex companies to forward buy some euros, and keep them in the Spanish account, when I retire in October I will buy more euros with the pension lump sums, all depends on what it looks like at the time......there's nothing 
I can do about it anyway


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

philadams11;9891722I read this in an article by "a place in the sun" tv programme[/QUOTE said:


> 'A Place in the Sun' is a comedy series...or perhaps tragicomedy might be a better description.


----------

